# HOTTEST MEGA City?



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

What about Mexico city and Mumbai.???


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Is that firefighter movie, refresh me up a bit!


it is


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> yea, I think the word "mega" should be more special than just 1 million, but still Chicagoland is way over 10 mil and it is way hot!


According to official US statistics, Chicago urban area was about 8.7 million people in 2005 and its metropolitan area was about 9.3 million people.

It's not technically a megacity yet.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Metropolitan said:


> According to official US statistics, Chicago urban area was about 8.7 million people in 2005 and its metropolitan area was about 9.3 million people.
> 
> It's not technically a megacity yet.


Damn, that was close! What about Chicagoland tho?
it will, if people like me didn't gone suburban crazy...


----------



## thunderC (Aug 7, 2006)

What does the hottest mega city mean? Is this mean that the most popular booming mega city with a lot of buzz or literally hottest mega city in the temperature? 
The former would be Shanghai, Mumbai, Moscow or Sao Paulo, and the latter would be Jakarta, Mumbai, Mexico City,Sao Paulo or Karachi.

Well, I guess Mumbai and Sao Paulo would deserve the title of the hottest mega city in either meaning. :eat:


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

Bangkok is by far the hottest large city I've been to, much hotter than any city I've seen in South America or Africa. Bangkok is hot and humid throughout the year and often nearly unbearably hot from April to October. It doesn't even get fresh at night. Only during a couple of nights in the year temperatures might fall slightly below 20 degrees (in the "winter").

Sao Paulo is not particularly hot at all, much to the contrary, it can get pretty fresh there. Rio de Janeiro is the hottest megacity in Brazil.


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

For Dry Heat, probably Dubai or some other desert city


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

kashyap3 said:


> For Dry Heat, probably Dubai or some other desert city


Except that Dubai has a maximum of something like 2 million people in its metropolitan area. Hardly what could be called a megacity.

I think the closest megacity from the desert is probably Cairo.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Over 10 million!?...Well, that sure norrows things down.

So cities like Chicago and Hong Kong _aren't_ Megacities while a city like Dhaka, Bangladesh _is_?


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

gonzo said:


> Over 10 million!?...Well, that sure norrows things down.
> 
> So cities like Chicago and Hong Kong _aren't_ Megacities while a city like Dhaka, Bangladesh _is_?


Indeed.

A megacity is purely a demographical concept. It is often mixed up which the totally different concept of global city (or world city), which is about the overall world influence of the city, but it has absolutely nothing in common.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

from weather.com


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Some tropical cities like Singapore, Jakarta and Bangkok can be really hot ALL YEAR LONG, the range of the temperature does not get that wide, but at least the heat is coupled with humidity that makes you sweat, and that makes people sexier in a way (imagine a sauna) and less prone to heat stroke.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

kuwait city 55.c in summer really its super hot its kind of a city it hase towers and all


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

OtAkAw said:


> Some tropical cities like Singapore, Jakarta and Bangkok can be really hot ALL YEAR LONG, the range of the temperature does not get that wide, but at least the heat is coupled with humidity that makes you sweat, and that makes people sexier in a way (imagine a sauna) and less prone to heat stroke.


Actually, those cities aren't technically tropical but actually equatorial.

In the tropical climate, there is actually a dry season and a humid season wheras in the equatorial climate, it is hot and humid all year long.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

but look at Baghdad's week compared to Bangkok's


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

your right


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

qatar son 333 said:


> kuwait city 55.c in summer really its super hot its kind of a city it hase towers and all


Still has cooler nights than Baghdad


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Aquamadoor said:


> from weather.com


Thanks for the nice visual comparison of avg. temp of major mega city!
Bangkok is indeed avg hottest mega city in the world!
Chicago on the other hand is more of extreme temp. mega city
:cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Thanks for the nice visual comparison of avg. temp of major mega city!
> Bangkok is indeed avg hottest mega city in the world!
> Chicago on the other hand is more of extreme temp. mega city
> :cheers:


Just curious, does this account the comfort level degree?
For chicago, it isn't just about the temperature alone tho, the moisture or dry air usually making it shoot up to 100-120 degree f.! Also, during winter, it isn't just cold temperature alone, you also get the wind chill that can go way lower than the temperature indicate, just some thought, cause locally, we see the comfort level degree as more of true indicator than what temperature really gives out.  

I figure, same would have go for Bangkok and Metro Manila as well! :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

OtAkAw said:


> Some tropical cities like Singapore, Jakarta and Bangkok can be really hot ALL YEAR LONG, the range of the temperature does not get that wide, but at least the heat is coupled with humidity that makes you sweat, and that makes people sexier in a way (imagine a sauna) and less prone to heat stroke.


LOL, Agree to that! I can feel the same here in Chicago only during summer time(sexiest season), and then you keep warm during da rest(also sexy in the other way)  !


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

What about Kinshasa, DR ? It's also an equatorial city.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Karachi averages 96F in May with 88% humidity...higher than any Bankok average.

"hottest" can mean 'how hot it _can_ get' or 'the yearly average'...it's not obvious in this case.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Bangkok and Lagos (+15million) are close:


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

> Chicago on the other hand is more of extreme temp. mega city





> What about Kinshasa, DR ?


Apparently these are not Megacities.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Why don't you go ahead and make the:

COLDEST MEGA City?
WETTEST MEGA City?
DRIEST MEGA City?
WINDIEST MEGA City?
WINDSTILLEST MEGA City?
and
FARTIEST MEGA City?

and we'll be done for the rest of the year...

:|:|:|:|


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

Some people mentioned São Paulo, but it´s not a very hot city, surely not the hottest. The city is over a 800 meters high plateau.
The hottest month there is February, with a 28°C / 82°F average for maximun temperatures, and a 18°C / 64°F for minimun.

In July averages are 21°C / 70°F for maximun and 11°C / 52°F for minimun. 

It never gets hotter than 35°C there, maybe once every ten years.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

SE9 said:


> Bangkok and Lagos (+15million) are close:



so Bangkok is the hottest??


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Mosaic said:


> so Bangkok is the hottest??


I would think so, so far so hot!:runaway:


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

In terms of mean temperatures and booty, Bangkok, wins by a mile. You'd be hard pressed to track down any ping pong shows in Riyadh! :runaway:


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

_The Bangkok Metropolitan Area...is the urban area of Bangkok, Thailand and its surrounding provinces. Altogether it covers an area of 7,761.50 km² and with a population of *9,875,487* (as of July 10 2006) it has a population density of 1,272.37 per km²._
-wikipedia.com

So Bangkok is _officially_ not a Megacity?

Regarless, does anyone contest that Bangkok doesn't experience the hottest single days among Megacities?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Silly pissing contest :sleepy:


----------

